# medir pico de HV de bobina de encendido



## Jadacuor (Ago 1, 2011)

hola, ultimamente tome un curso de encendidos electrónicos y aprendi que una falla muy comun en los automoviles es que la salida de voltaje de la bobina de encendido sea deficiente o no sea el valor correcto (esto cuando cambian la bobina), por he decidido buscar la manera de hacer un medidor de alta tension (hasta 100KV) con el fin de poder probar dicho voltaje sin necesidad de un osciloscopio.

uno de los primeros inconvenientes es precisamente el alto voltaje y que este no es fijo sino pulsante, por ello acudo a uds con el fin de que me ayuden (si alguien ya lo ha hecho) o me den algunas ideas de como medir este voltaje.

ya investigado que se puedo saber el voltaje si se sabe la distancia que alcanza a saltar la chispa, pero este no es muy preciso; tambien con divisiores de tension, con bastantes resistencias en serie de gran potencia; cualquier otra idea o sugerencia sera bienvenida.

saludos!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> hola, ultimamente tome un curso de encendidos electrónicos y aprendi que una falla muy comun en los automoviles es que la salida de voltaje de la bobina de encendido sea deficiente o no sea el valor correcto (esto cuando cambian la bobina), por he decidido buscar la manera de hacer un medidor de alta tension (hasta 100KV) con el fin de poder probar dicho voltaje sin necesidad de un osciloscopio.
> 
> uno de los primeros inconvenientes es precisamente el alto voltaje y que este no es fijo sino pulsante, por ello acudo a uds con el fin de que me ayuden (si alguien ya lo ha hecho) o me den algunas ideas de como medir este voltaje.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo, la mejor forma de tomar muestra de alto voltaje (en tu caso) es, colocar un devanado (con un numero de espiras calculado ) en el propio cable de ignicion. Debes rectificar ese pulso para tratarlo como una continua y luego compararla con una tension conocida y en base a ello trazar un fondo de escala que puedes definir arbitrariamente. ATENCION!.Debes tener en cuenta 2 cosas: 
1ro. Proteger la entrada a tu circuito ya bien sea con zener,varistor o se vera. 
2do. La bobina debera colocarse siempre en el mismo sentido (identificar el lado bujia por ejem.) ya que la lectura tomada sera muy diferente, en un sentido u otro.-


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 1, 2011)

gracias por responder.....el metodo de medicion que dices es inductivo?? no se si no te entendi bien, pero si lo que me dices es que haga un arrollamiento de determinadas vueltas sobre el cable de alta tension y que luego rectifique y mida; este metodo me parece poco confiable puesto que el grosor del aislante del cable de alta influye bastante al igual que la distancia a la cual vaya a medir el voltaje.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> gracias por responder.....el metodo de medicion que dices es inductivo?? no se si no te entendi bien, pero si lo que me dices es que haga un arrollamiento de determinadas vueltas sobre el cable de alta tension y que luego rectifique y mida; este metodo me parece poco confiable puesto que el grosor del aislante del cable de alta influye bastante al igual que la distancia a la cual vaya a medir el voltaje.


Amigo, respondiendo a tu pregunta, el metodo es inductivo, el grosor del aislante no tiene ningun tipo de influencia, es mas cualquier aislante electrico es "transparente" ante un campo magnetico, en la unica situacion que no serviria, seria, si el cable de ignicion esta apantallado o blindado. Piensa por un momento como es el formato de las pinzas amperometricas.
No importa la seccion del cable, la lectura sera igual!!!


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 1, 2011)

bueno, lo de la confiabilidad lo decia porque he probado con un multimetro que trae algo como una pinza amperimetrica para medir el voltaje del secundario de la bobina y la diferencia es bastante con respecto a la lectura que obtengo con el osciloscopio, ademas el camo magnetico depende de la corriente que atraviese el conductor y puesto que la corriente es sumamente baja no creo que fuese muy eficiente para utilizarlo como medidor de alto voltaje pulsante... saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> bueno, lo de la confiabilidad lo decia porque he probado con un multimetro que trae algo como una pinza amperimetrica para medir el voltaje del secundario de la bobina y la diferencia es bastante con respecto a la lectura que obtengo con el osciloscopio, ademas el camo magnetico depende de la corriente que atraviese el conductor y puesto que la corriente es sumamente baja no creo que fuese muy eficiente para utilizarlo como medidor de alto voltaje pulsante... saludos


Hola, Amigo, bueno aunque la corriente sea muy baja, la bobina debe tener un numero determinado de vueltas para lograr una magnitud deseada.-
Este sistema funciona como un transformador, siendo el cable de ignicion el primario y el secundario lo forma la bobina de la cual estamos hablando.-
Pd./ Quisera saber que puntos usaste para tomar la lectura con un multimetro y como lo has hecho con un osciloscopio.- Recuerda que tienes un pulso de cortisima duracion, el multimetro mostrara un "promedio" que puede ser erroneo, ademas puede verse distorsionado el funcionamiento del mismo (sobre todo si es digital) por la interferencia electrica ocasionada por la chispa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2011)

En este enlace podes ver como hacer uno simple:
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2009/10/20/sonda-de-alta-tension-economica-para-medir-hasta-100-kv/


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 2, 2011)

bueno, yo intente con 6 resistencias de 3,9Mohms y una de 10Kohms todas de 1 Watt pero note que si no dejaba una ligera abertura (gap) entre el conector y las resistencias no media nada
y la bobina se calentaba, no comprendo muy bien porque pasab eso... saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2011)

Supongo que se debe a la baja resistencia, el del amigo Anajesusa tiene 1GOhm y vos usaste 24MOhms.


----------



## Jadacuor (Ago 3, 2011)

> Supongo que se debe a la baja resistencia, el del amigo Anajesusa tiene 1GOhm y vos usaste 24MOhms.


   mmm no creo pues la corriente seria de 1mA si el voltaje de alta tension fuera de 24KV (y este no era mayor de 20KV) si estoy errado agradezco me corrijan... gracias por responder...
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 4, 2011)

No lo decía por la corriente si no por el modo de funcionamiento. Las bobinas de encendido funcionan de forma similar a una bobina de Ruhmkorff sintonizada. La alta tensión se produce por una oscilación en el primario. Es probable que debido a la alta relación de espiras, aún con una resistencia de carga relativamente alta, sea suficiente como para "amortiguar" la oscilación. Pensá que hasta que no se produce la chispa, prácticamente no hay circulación de corriente en el secundario (en funcionamiento normal).


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 29, 2011)

hola, alguno de uds me podria dar alguna idea para medir pico de voltaje generado por una bobina de encendido para vehiculos, estas bobinas las hay de tipo auto transformador y transformador y la salida es de mas de 10KV hasta mas o menos 50KV dependiendo del tipo de bobina o vehiculo; intenté con una red de resistencias pero creo que la corriente es demasiado baja con la red de resistencias y por eso no logro medir nada; tambien vi un multimetro automotriz que dice tener esa funcion (HT meter) y lo hace con una pinza (segun dice ahi) capacitiva, esta se conecta alrededor del cable de alta tension, es como una pinza amperimetrica pero mide es el pico de voltaje no la corriente, pero no se el principio de funcionamiento para poder hacer la pinza e intentar medir. Todo esto es para un proyecto de la U, y esto haria parte de un equipo portable con otras funciones de diagnostico del sistema de encendido, asi que no puedo medir ni con un osciloscopio ni con un multimetro, por ello recurro a uds por si alguien tiene idea de como puedo obtener le valor pico de voltaje.  la bobina que tengo para hacer las pruebas es de dos salidas tipo transformador, es decir un primario totalmente aislado del secundario, por si algo dejo los datos de la bobina
 Resistencia primario       275,8    ohms
  Inductancia primario       6,77 milihenrios
  Capacitancia primario     3,58 microfaradios
  Resistencia secundario   1,53 Megaohms
  Inductancia secundario    41,8 henrios
  Capacitancia secundario   0,577 nanofaradios


la relacion de transformacion es mas o menos de 6000:1.


cualquier idea es bienvenida y agradezco de antemano a quien me pueda colaborar.


saludos desde colombia (Y)


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 29, 2011)

No se podria colocar un bobinado sobre el cable de alta tension con una relacion conocida y sacar asi el valor pico? la verdad no sabria tendria que ponerme a jugar hasta darle al clavo?? veamos que nos dicen los expertos,


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 29, 2011)

gracias por responder Dseda86. al hacer lo que tu dices, estaria midiendo la corriente no el voltaje, ese es el principio de una pinza amperimetrica, y ademas como la relacion de transformacion es tan alta ela corriente debe ser muy bajita y asi es dificil medir y no se como relacionaria esa medida con el pico de voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

Si armás tipo pinza amperométrica . . . vas a medir corriente , yo he visto que enroscan unas vueltas de cable en el de alta , un pequeño capacitor en serie , díodo ultrarrápido Schottky y una resistencia a masa. Podrías ponerle un Zener rápido (no me acuerdo el nombre) para protejer lo que uses para medir.

También se me ocurre poner un neon ahí y medirle el brillo ? hay unos neones azules que dan más luz.








Fijate los de adentro de algunos arrancadores , aunque esos no tienen el fósforo blanco adentro 







Me parece que le *H*erraste a la relación de transformación , suele ser del órden de 100:1 (pensalo )

Saludos !

EDITO : Ahora hay de todos los colores 










http://www.shoptronica.es/554-lamparilla-de-neon.html


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 29, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> gracias por responder Dseda86. al hacer lo que tu dices, estaria midiendo la corriente no el voltaje, ese es el principio de una pinza amperimetrica, y ademas como la relacion de transformacion es tan alta ela corriente debe ser muy bajita y asi es dificil medir y no se como relacionaria esa medida con el pico de voltaje




Pero la corriente la puedes convertir facil a voltaje, podrias utilizar una especie de resistencia shunt a la salida del bobinado y luego un operacional de esos de instrumentacion que son capaces de amplificar micro volts, la empresa Vishay fabrican resistencias de extrema precision.

Respecto a la relacion pues tendrias que hacer un bobinado con bastantes vueltas  humm sepa habria que experimentar

Que bonitos se ven los neones!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Pero la corriente la puedes convertir facil a voltaje


 
Si , pero estaría midiendo corriente 

Saludos  !


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola
Lamentablemente electrónicamente es muy difícil medir esos voltajes. No es que no se pueda, pero es complicadísimo: tenés que hacer una ristra de muchas resistencias de alto valor para que no carguen la bobina y medir la corriente que pasa. Por ley de ohm sacás el voltaje. Pero tené en cuenta que la corriente es mínima y necesitás un gran amplificador para poder leer algo.( En el órden del microampere).
Yo uso el método mecánico: armo un chispero de dos conductores desplazables y mido la longitud de la chispa. Calculá 2 KV por milímetro. Es lo mas fácil.
Suerte.


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 29, 2011)

gracias por responder. 





> Me parece que le *H*erraste a la relación de transformación , suele ser del órden de 100:1


 dos metros, segun los valores de resistencia e inductancia que medí la relacion de transformacion seria => L2/L1 = R2/R1 = 5500 (mas o menos) al menos que asi no se halle .  de ahi que eso me tiene pensando, yo si me di cuenta que ese valor estaba como alto pero es el que medi (y lo hice varias veces con un buen LCR meter) puesto que al principio pensé que si media el voltaje pico generado en el primario y si tenia la relacion de vueltas podria hallar el voltaje pico de salida del secundario pero no da!!!.  



> Yo uso el método mecánico: armo un chispero de dos conductores  desplazables y mido la longitud de la chispa. Calculá 2 KV por  milímetro. Es lo mas fácil.
> Suerte.


 el problema es la precision, ademas que el resultado depende de las condiciones climaticas y no creo que se vea muy bien en un equipo de diagnostio  donde tienes que decidir que una bobina no sirve si le hacen falta tan solo 2KV.

buscando en la red encontre algo sobre  divisor de tension capacitivo amortiguado http://www.ewh.ieee.org/reg/9/etrans/ieee/issues/vol7/vol7issue1March2009/7TLA1_08GarciaGomez.pdf  , solo que no se mucho de eso, si alguno a diseñado y fabricado uno, le agradeceria que  me ayude. 

mañana le tomo una foto al multimetro y a la pinza que tiene para medir el voltaje de las bobinas de encendido por si alguien sabe que principio utiliza..
muchas gracias de nuevo y si siguen aportando mucho mejor.

saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 29, 2011)

A si cierto una vez escuche hablar de el, creo que basicamente en como analizar un transitorio, se aplica el transitorio que vendria siendo el alto voltaje y luego la señal ira disminuyendo por la  amortiguacion, y de acuerdo con el tiempo que le tome llegar a cierto valor  se puede entonces calcular el pico inicial, orale se me hace que ha de estar dificil eso no!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 30, 2011)

Con esos milihenrios en el primario,realmente tiene unas 6000 veces??
en el proteus me da unos 800V en el secundario,ya se que es solo un trafo del proteus,
no sera unos 0.000677H ≈ 677µH en el primario,entonces seria mas viable que tenga esa relacion que decis????
Debido a que es alta tension,yo se que los TACOMETROS  de los autos tienen un sensor que toma los chispazos que hacen el cable de alimentacion del DISTRIBUIDOR de los autos,cuantos mas chispazos mande el cable,el sensor envia tension a el tacometro y la relacion le da las vueltas del motor,en base a esto,todo cable que le atraviesa una tension,el mismo crea un campo magnetico que depende de la relacion entre la tension y el amperaje,si nos basamos en esto,habria que hacer un circuito que mida este campo magnetico que se produce y poner en el cable este sensor de campo magnetico y que el mismo sensor envie una señal al aparato que mida esta señal,creo que me fui lejos no??
espero haberme explicado bien.
la idea seria que el campo magnetico del cable influya sobre el sensor y este sensor entregue una tension que vos puedas medir con un tester,talves con un unas vueltas de alambre sobre el cable que envia la alta tension,y si no me equivoco,este bobina debe crear una tension entre las puntas de la bobina.alli esa tesion seria tomada por un tester....escribi tanto que espero haber sido claro
perdonen el dibujo

yo puse este diagrama,vos tenes que poner el cable de la bobina a otra cosa o suelto y medis asi,algunos tacometros usan este sistema,la idea es que la bobina sensora genere tension como pasa en los trafos,los campos magneticos.Sigo insistiendo en que uses el sistema de los tacometros
Sino hacete un trafo de una relacion conocida y con esto es lo mismo que el sensor,solo que el sensor te da un voltaje menor y lo podes medir.A MAYOR CAMPO MAGNETICO MAYOR TENSION,solo tenes que ver la relacion
si estoy incorrecto,esto aparecera en MODERACION,y volvere a mi a primer amor
VERDULEROOOOOOO,A LA VERDURA,HOY LA NARANJA BARATA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> gracias por responder. dos metros, segun los valores de resistencia e inductancia que medí la relacion de transformacion seria => L2/L1 = R2/R1 = 5500 (mas o menos) al menos que asi no se halle . de ahi que eso me tiene pensando, yo si me di cuenta que ese valor estaba como alto pero es el que medi


 
La relación de transformación es sobre el número de espiras y en consecuencia sobre el voltaje.

No te olvides que el primario trabajará con unos 7 A entonces su alambre es bastante grueso y de poca resistencia , en cambio el secundario es muy finito y de alta resistencia.

Lo que tenías que pensar es porqué yo te diría que la relación de transformación es de 100 , ¿ entonces 12 Vdc * 100 = 1200 V ?  .

No , cuando se interrumpe la corriente en el primario , el colapso produce un pico inverso de unas 30 veces más , o sea 12 V * 30 = -360 Vp , ese pico aumentado esas* 100* veces te daría un teórico de 36.000 Vp.

Si fuera descarga capacitiva CDI , es lo mismo , ya que el capacitor está cargado a unos 300 o 400 Vdc , lo único que la energía (Joules) en juego es muuuuuuuuuucho mayor.

Como la bobina tiene un capacitor en paralelo se produce una onda amortiguada (muy ràpidamente.

Algo así :







http://riie.com.ar/?a=117000

Sigo pensando que la manera *menos riesgosa* y facil de calibrar es descargar sobre un neon o algún otro tubo de descarga y medirle la luz.

Saludos !


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 1, 2011)

bueno, dosmetros agradezco la explicacion, yo decia lo de la relacion por los valores de resistencia de los bobinados, pense que se hacia lo mismo que un trafo normal. ya que hablas que en el primario se produce un pico de voltaje debido al cese abrupto de la corriente, podria pensar en medir ese voltaje (que es mucho menor) y calcular la salida del secundario (aunque antes quisiera saber como hallo la relacion de transformacion).

lo del neon seria utilizando algo asi como un sensor de luz (fotoresistencia o opamp de transimpedancia opt101) hermeticamente sellado dentro de algun envase negro? 

otra cosa, resulta que antes de medir el voltaje debo tener el driver para la bobina y quisiera saber como hago para seleccionar el tipo de transistor que debo utilizar (mosfet o igbt) porque el driver funciona con algunos mosfet y con algunos igbt pero con otros no. he aqui lo que he observado y las conclusiones a las que he llegado, agradezco me corrijan o me corroboren lo que escribo.

referencia           descripcion                                                salto de chispa

irfz34n              (mosfet) N-channel 55V - 40mΩ - 29A                     3mm
stp60nf06l         (mosfet) N-channel 60V - 0.014 Ω - 60A                 3mm
stp62ns04z        (mosfet) N-channel clamped 12.5mΩ - 62A             2mm
stp75ns04z        (mosfet) N-channel Clamped - 7mΩ - 80A               2mm

stcw30nc120hd  (igbt)  N-channel 1200V - 30A                                >>3cm (fuerte)
stgp19nc60kd     (igbt)  N-channel 600V - 20A                                 >>3cm(fuerte)
irf640                (mosfet) N - channel 200V - 0.150Ω - 18A              >>3cm(no tan fuerte)
2sk1606            (mosfet)  N - channel 450V - 0.75Ω - 8A                  >>3cm(no tan fuerte)
stp5nb60fp        (mosfet) N - channel 600V - 1.8Ω - 3A                    >>3cm (debil)

Los 2 primeros no me sirven debido a que el vds es muy bajo y haciendo referencia a lo que dice dosmetros este debe soportar como minimo 100V; los dos siguientes no se porque no me funcionan (no se bien que quiere decir con vds=clamped); con los igbt funciona de maravilla aunque el mejor es el stcw30nc120hd  puesto que puede entregar mayor corriente y disipa mayor potencia (package to247); los 3 ultimos mosfet, aunque pueden activar la bobina y la chispa salta bastante, esta es mas debil debido a que no entregan mucha corriente, ademas se calientan muchisimo.

se me olvidaba un pequeño detalle => volvi a medir las resitencias del primario y secundario con un multimetro FINEST 816 (no de la U) e increiblemente dió Rp= 0.824Ω
y Rs= 15,9KΩ , o sea los P#$%&:enfadado:  LCR meters del Lab de la U estan descalibradisimos, no medi las inductancias puesto que no se puede con este multimetro...

adjunto tambien el driver de la bobina y las fotos de la pinza que trae el multimetro que a proposito no midio nada de voltaje en ninguna de las pruebas que hoy hice.

saludos


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 1, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> Resistencia primario       275,8    ohms
> Inductancia primario       6,77 milihenrios
> Capacitancia primario     3,58 microfaradios
> Resistencia secundario   1,53 Megaohms
> ...



perdon por la intromision pero esos valores no pueden ser de una bobina de encendido de auto.
las bobinas de encendido para uso con platino, o de vehiculos viejos tienen un promedio de 3.5 ohm en el primario, en las de encendido electronico ese valor baja a los 0.7 ohm aproximadamente.
todos los valores que colocaste creo que estan incorrectos.

el turns ratio normal para una bobina de encendido es de 1:70 como maximo, y las resistencia del secundario esta entre los 5 y 10K dependiendo del tipo de bobina.

para medir la relacion de transformacion alimenta el primario con la salida de un transformador de aproximadamente 6V, coloca una resistencia serie para no cargar el trafo con los 0.7 ohm de la bobina, por ejemplo una resistencia de 10 ohm.
medi la tension en los extremos del primario de la bobina de encendido con la mejor precision posible (alterna de 50 o 60 hz) y en el secundario, luego dividi la tension secundario / tension primario y tenes la relacion de espiras.

para medir la tension que larga la bobina podes medir la tension del primario en el momento que se abre el transistor del encendido, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el modo de funcionamiento de la bobina de encendido es FLY-BACK, por lo tanto, la tension de salida no sera la correspondiente a la teorica de un transformador normal.

como transitor para hacer funcionar la bobina lo mejor es un IGBT de algo como 20 amp y con un diodo clamp interno de 350V ( buscalos en digikey como IGNITION IGBT ), son los que uso en mis inyecciones electronicas y andan exelentes.

no uses una bobina de encendo seca sin la carga ( bujia o chispero ) que limite la tension de salida, ya que en poco tiempo se chispea en su interior y se rompe.

agrego: no "cargues" la bobina durante mas de 5mSeg cuando quieras hacer una chispa, es el tiempo aproximado que tarda en saturarse el nucleo y mas tiempo solo logra calentarla


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 1, 2011)

> perdon por la intromision pero esos valores no pueden ser de una bobina de encendido de auto.
> las bobinas de encendido para uso con platino, o de vehiculos viejos  tienen un promedio de 3.5 ohm en el primario, en las de encendido  electronico ese valor baja a los 0.7 ohm aproximadamente.
> todos los valores que colocaste creo que estan incorrectos.


 sii marcelorenz, eso me di cuenta anoche cuando volvi a hacer las mediciones (en el mensaje anterior lo decia); voy a hacer la prueba como tu lo dices para obtener la relacion de transformacion... aunque dices que si conozco el pico de voltaje en el primario y la relacion de transformacion no puedo saber el pico de voltaje del secundario??

gracias por las respuestas, espero sigan aportando


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 2, 2011)

si lo vas a poder ver si en el secundario tenes la bujia conectada, ya que en el momento en que salte la chispa en el secundario, se limitara la subida de tension en el primario, si a esa tension de primario la lees, es direcatmente proporcional a la del secundario.


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 2, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> si lo vas a poder ver si en el secundario tenes la bujia conectada, ya que en el momento en que salte la chispa en el secundario, se limitara la subida de tension en el primario, si a esa tension de primario la lees, es direcatmente proporcional a la del secundario.


si le colocas una bobina,insisto en que le coloques una bobina en el cable que va de la bobina al cable y que uses esa bobina como un sensor,los TACOMETROS O CUANTA VUELTAS de los automoviles usan este sistema,el campomagnetico que suministra el cable induce a la bobina sensora produciendo una corriente que variara dependiendo del voltaje que pase por el cable,por eso los tacometros usan esta variacion para medir las vueltas que da el motor


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

> para medir la relacion de transformacion alimenta el primario con la  salida de un transformador de aproximadamente 6V, coloca una resistencia  serie para no cargar el trafo con los 0.7 ohm de la bobina, por ejemplo  una resistencia de 10 ohm.
> medi la tension en los extremos del primario de la bobina de encendido  con la mejor precision posible (alterna de 50 o 60 hz) y en el  secundario, luego dividi la tension secundario / tension primario y  tenes la relacion de espiras.


  hola ya hice eso y me da aproximadamente una relacion de 1:78, ahora con ese dato dices que puedo saber el voltaje de salida si mido el voltaje del primario??, como puedo medir ese voltaje pico generado en el primario?, gracias por las respuestas!!



> si le colocas una bobina,insisto en que le coloques una bobina en el  cable que va de la bobina al cable y que uses esa bobina como un  sensor,los TACOMETROS O CUANTA VUELTAS de los automoviles usan este  sistema,el campomagnetico que suministra el cable induce a la bobina  sensora produciendo una corriente que variara dependiendo del voltaje  que pase por el cable,por eso los tacometros usan esta variacion para  medir las vueltas que da el motor



hola the master, hasta donde yo sé, los automoviles no sensan la corriente ni el voltaje asi como dices para saber la cantidad de vueltas que da el motor (RPM), lo que hacen es medir cuantos pulsos da la bobina, debido a que la bobina genera chispa cada vez que los dientes (ruptor) que estan en el volante pasan por el frente de la bobina captadora (o generador de impulsos, tiene muchos nombres) y como estos dientes estan equidistantes alrededor del volante asi puede calcular cuantas vueltas ha dado el motor en determinado tiempo.  

gracias de nuevo por sus comentarios, han sido de gran ayuda

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)

Ummmmmm . . . digamos que la configuración de una bobina es la misma que la de un transformador elevador.

Entonces si el secundario está abierto , el primario medirá y el secundario sin chispa ?

Si el secundario está en corto o tiene pérdidas eso seguramente se refleje  en el primario , una especie de baja de la impedancia.


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

> Entonces si el secundario está abierto , el primario medirá y el secundario sin chispa ?



tienes razon dosmetros, por eso no es tan fiable diagnosticar la bobina solo midiendo el primario, aunque yo pienso tambien medir la resistencia del primario y secundario de la bobina para detectar primero si hay alguna abierta o en corto ( de acuerdo con las especificaciones del fabricante).  aunque tengo la duda si alguna falla no me queda cubierta con estas pruebas, es decir, sera que lo ultimo que dices no lo podre mirar en el primario, o esta perdida en el secundario no afectara la medida de resistencia del mismo?  

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)

Hacete un circuito de electrificador de alambrados y ponete a jugar , acordate que a 1.000 Volts por milímetro , nunca conviene dejar el secundario de alta abierto , o sea que tenga explosores separados a unos 15 mm


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

bueno, pero ahora como puedo medir ese pico de voltaje en el primario??, no se me ocurre nada


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 5, 2011)

Probá este circuito que adjunto. Lo diseñé y dibujé para vos.
Los resistores se consiguen pues yo tengo y te mando una foto.
En este foro alguien te puso una marca de resistores que tienen este.
Podés cambiar el integrado por otro similar.
Mirá que me olvididé del ajuste de Cero:
Poné un pote de 10K lineal entre patas 1 y 5 y el punto medio lo llevás al negativo con una R de 10 K.
Soldá los resistores por sus puntas, dando el mayor largo posible a la fila.
Tiene que andar porque es un simple divisor resistivo para un máximo de 50 KV.
Con un tester a la salida cambias de rango para medir el voltaje que querés.
( Mide tensiones de pico).
Como las resistencias son del 20 % de tolerancia te puse un pote de 1 M para ajustar la calibración, que la podés hacer con un transformador de 1 Kv de salida. Quizás ,menos.
Si podés probalo que tiene que andar, pero perdoname porque en el dibujo me olvidé de poner un rectificador con un integrado entre la R de 1M y el condensador de .1
En cualquier texto conseguís este circuito rectificador.
Si no lo encontrás decime que te lo subo.(En el apuro por dibujar me olvidé varias cosas !!!)
Chau
Suerte.


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 5, 2011)

aquileslor, me temo que con ese circuito no va a poder medir la chispa.

creo que para medirla va a tener que sacar el capacitor de .1, ya que es un pasabajos muy grande con la r de 1 mega, el tiempo de ese rc es de 100mseg, y la chispa dura aproximadamente 1mseg


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 5, 2011)

gracias aquileslor, sabes donde puedo conseguir esas resistencias? dijiste 10mil megaohms?? ; yo intente algo asi solo que diferente, es decir utilicé un divisor de voltaje pero con 6 resistencias de 4Mohms en serie con una resistencia de 10Komhs (todas a 1watt) , de esta forma la corriente era de un poco mas de 2mA.  la bobina para poder entregar esa tension tan alta, disminuye significativamente la corriente y depronto por eso no me funciono, esos 2mA eran como que mucha corriente para que la pudiera dar el secundario, agradezco si alguien me confirma o me explica porque no me funciono el divisor de voltaje que yo hice, y si estan seguros que este me puede funcionar (teoricamente se ve que si, a 50KV => 5V).  
saludos



> creo que para medirla va a tener que sacar el capacitor de .1, ya que es  un pasabajos muy grande con la r de 1 mega, el tiempo de ese rc es de  100mseg, y la chispa dura aproximadamente 1mseg


  no habia leido tu mensaje, y creo que tienes razon aunque seria solo cuestion de hacer bien los calculos, aunque tengo todavia una duda, como hace para medir el valor pico de la señal, ahi no estaria midiendo el valor eficaz??? gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola
Este circuito no fué diseñado para medir una chispa sola.
Se debe hacer repetitiva para que entre corriente alterna ( unos 25 HZ bastaría) y rectificarla luego para que de tensiones de pico.
Si quieren les puedo subir el circuito completo que ya lo dibujé. Pero me cuesta mucho subir imágenes por el: ir a avanzado. El explorer me juega una mala pasada yse bloquea.
Las resistencias las vende *Visnay*, buscala en google.
Suerte

Perdoname, pero las resistencias son de *Vishay*. Tuve un error de tipeo.


----------



## Libardo M (Oct 7, 2011)

Me parece que le[COLOR=red dijo:
			
		

> *H*[/COLOR]erraste a la relación de transformación , suele ser del órden de 100:1 (pensalo ) ]
> 
> Saludos a todos,
> Por favor quien es el moderador que corrigió esto???
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2011)

No no , lo de *H*errar lo puse yo haciendo referencia a caballo 

La ache remarcada era para hacerlo más notable


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 7, 2011)

bueno, luego de la confusion idiomatica, aquileslor te agradeceria si pudieras si subir el circuito completo al que haces referencia, gracias de nuevo a todos por sus comentarios.


----------



## Vitruvio (Oct 7, 2011)

Punta de alta tensión y tester.
Esta mide hasta 40KV



Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 7, 2011)

Bueno, aquí te lo subo. Cualquier otra duda escribí.
Tu circuito que armaste no funcionaba porque las resistencias eran muy bajas y cargaban el circuito. Por eso yo usé resistencias tan altas, para no cargar la bobina.
No te olvides de hacer funcionar la bobina con un interruptor a por lo menos 25 Hz y con un chispero para que salten chispas, si no saltarán dentro de ella y se quemará.
Suerte.

Hola
te mandé dos veces el nuevo circuito pero se bloquea el explorer y parece que no subió.
Mañana seguiré intentando.
Chau


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, a todos muchas gracias por contestar, no habia vuelto a escribir pues estaba buscando las dichosas resistencias de alto voltaje, viaje hasta la capital (Bogotá) y no las encontre, lo maximo que encontre fue de 10MOhms a 1 WATT, pero nada mayor a 10M, asi que esoty como preocupado por ese pequeño detalle, de todas maneras compre 10 resistencias de 10M a 1W, pa hacer alguna prueba (no la he hecho). buscando en internet encontré tales resistencias, incluso de una vez en divisores de alto voltaje http://www.caddock.com/Online_catalog/high_voltage/high_voltage.html solo que aqui en colombia no tienen distribuidor, si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia el agradezco. si no les habia contado esto hace parte de  mi tesis de grado, de ahi la importancia de conseguir medir la alta tension de las bobinas de encendido de los vehiculos.

gracias, saludos (Y)


----------



## fabio sierra (Dic 9, 2011)

A mi también me interesa el proyecto y pues no soy ingeniero ni mucho menos pero hace unos días le pregunte a un ingeniero y me hablo sobre el efecto capacitivo me dijo que podía aprovecharlo, espero estudiar el tema a ver que se hace,

saludos a todos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 10, 2011)

​
El método de Cesar es muy bueno te lo recomiendo, pero si quieres otro hay te va. Si consigue un potenciómetro del foco de TV y un carbón de destornillador busca polo tendrás un voltímetro para 50Kv en tu caso ubícale 2 carbones de destornillador esto tienes que colocarlo en resina por las fugas


----------



## Jadacuor (Dic 12, 2011)

hola, no recuerdo haber creado dos hilos diferentes, pues les cuento que logré que caddock me regalara unas muestras de resistencias para alta tension, esta semana me llegan y haré las pruebas y les contare como me va, saludos...
este hilo esta mas desarrollado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/medir-pico-hv-bobina-encendido-63856/


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Dic 13, 2011)

El problema creo que esta en que la sonda debe tener una R muy elevada, es como intentar medir en un circuito electronico con un medidor antiguo analogico de poca impedancia de entrada, lo que hace es falsear totalmente la lectura. 
Debe tener una alta impedancia de entrada para no alterar el circuito a medir.
Hay un ejemplo de sonda por aqui hecha con 100 R en serie de 10 M 1/4 W que dan una R de 1 G
En serie tiene otra de 100K para conectar un medidor.

Piensa que si la sonda "consume" 1 mA en un circuito de 30.000 V se esta tragando directamente 30 W
Lo que es lo mismo: amortigua TOTALMENTE lo que quieres medir y lo "desaparece" por arte de magia.
(y por supuesto recalienta la bobina de AT)
Las sonda de 1 G con una tension de 30.000V en cambio solo "consume" 0,03 mA o sea que altera poco lo que pretendes medir.
La conclusion que yo saco es que a mas alta tension a medir mas alto debe ser el divisor de tension para medirla.
No hay otra.
Otra cosa es que no aclaras como mides con un osciloscopio, por que es mas de lo mismo.
Puedes aclararlo.
Seguire atento, es muy interesante el tema.


----------



## kiko216f3tgv (Dic 18, 2011)

saludos como estas campeon: 
si lo unico que quieres es medir la tension que tendra de salida alimenta la bobina con una fuente de voltaje alterno muy pequeño del orden de los milis por ejemplo 10 milivolts el chiste es sacar la relacion de vueltas para saber cuantas veces esta aumentando el voltaje por lo tanto si al meter 10 mili volts salen 10 v es una relacion de 1:100 osea que aumenta 100 veces entonces si haces lo mismo pero a 12 v pues tendras 1200 voltios esto es suponiendo que tiene esa relacion


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Dic 18, 2011)

Lo siento Kiko pero esto no va asi.
El trafo es de una frecuencia alta si lo haces con 50 c/s no te sirve creo que funciona a muchos Kc/s
Y ademas no funciona solo por la simple relación de vueltas de transformación.
El primario actúa como una bobina que al conectar y desconectar genera una inducción que produce una tensión de pico muy alta.
Y DESPUES, solo después, esta tensión de pico muy alta se transforma en otra mas alta en el secundario, pero si obviamos el primer punto no sale la cuenta.
Asi funcionan las de los vehículos.
Un interruptor (platinos) conecta y desconecta una bobina con el giro mecánico del motor.
Esta bobina, a la desconexión genera un pico de tensión alto en su primario.
En el secundario este pico de tensión alto se transforma en MUY ALTO, tanto que da la chispa.
En este caso el interruptor de los platinos (delco) que conecta de 0 V a 12 V a una frecuencia según las revoluciones del motor. Se comporta como un generador de frecuencia que ataca un transistor que conecta y desconecta la bobina. Pero al desconectarla se produce ese pico elevado de tensión.

Ademas creo entender que lo que se requiere es MEDIR por lo tanto si "fabricamos" un medidor de tensión, aunque sea uno para medir la tension de la bateria del auto, lo INEVITABLE es su calibración por medio de otro voltimetro.
O nos auto-engñamos con teorias y aproximaciones.


----------



## Jadacuor (Dic 19, 2011)

muy bien chema!!!, la bobina se alimenta con 12V pero esta genera un pico de tension en el primario de aprox 300V, y sì, la relacion esta por el orden de 100:1; asi que en el secundario tendremos 30KV.

saludos


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Dic 20, 2011)

Kiko da una idea pero como todas las ideas hay que desarrollarlas.
Seria bueno aplicar al primario de la bobina un generador de ondas y ver la relación de transformación como él dice, pero con varias frecuencias para ver cual es msa optima esa relación, ademas cambiar de onda cuadrada a sinusoidal y triangular para ver el comportamiento. Pero hay que ver entrada y salida con osciloscopio.
¡¡¡ Ya estoy buscando una bobina de moto barata !!!


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 30, 2012)

hola de nuevo, les cuento que ya tengo las resistencias (1 RES 100MOHM en serie con 1 RES de  10KOHM), monté un circuito con un PIC + LCD que genera una onda cuadrada y esta se aplica a un IGBT que es el encargado de activar la bobina de encendido. apenas encendí el circuito, la LCD empezó a mostrar caracteres raros y el pic se reseteaba por los transientes de alto voltaje. luego consegui un conversor DC-DC 12Vin-5Vout con aislamiento galvanico de 1KV (IMG1) con este logré que el PIC no se reseteara y que no interfiriera en la LCD. ahora al intentar la medicion con un circuito parecido al que puso aquileslor + fuente aislada+ PIC+LCD+OPTO+IGBT+Bobina, la interferencia regresa porque al poner las resistencias se debe referenciar ese alto voltaje a tierra (IMG2) y aunque las tierras son diferentes alcanzan a pasar los transientes de voltaje a la parte del micro puesto que el aislamiento del conversor solo es de 1KV .
Por eso ahora les escribo en busca de ideas para eliminar esos picos de voltaje. se que hay unos dispositivos llamados Transil (de hecho tengo el 1.5KE33CA que pedi como sample en ST) que realizan este trabajo el problema es que no se como utilizarlos ni como seleccionar el apropiado para este caso. si alguien puede ayudarme le agradezco.. saludos

espero haberme hecho entender, y que ud pueda asesorarme sobre los  procedimientos o metodos para realizar esta medición, de antemano muchas  gracias.


----------



## Jadacuor (Feb 5, 2012)

hola de nuevo, les cuento que el problema de ruido y EMI lo pienso solucionar usando una bateria para alimentar el micro, ahora el problema que enfrento es que no logro medir el voltaje pico, siempre obtengo a la salida del operacional un voltaje que es como el voltaje RMS o promedio. Teniendo en cuenta que el pulso es de muy corta duracion (50us) con una frecuencia de 5 a 150Hz será que puedo utilizar un ADC externo al micro para muestrear esa señal y con el micro implemento el detector de pico por software?  o alguien conoce un detector de pico que me pueda servir para tal fin?.  

gracias de antemano

 saludos


----------



## jesus herney (Abr 3, 2013)

tadacuor, quetal amigo hallaste la forma de hacer el medidor de alta tension? y estoy armando unas cercas electricas y tambien nesecito hacer un madidor at pero no se como en una ocacion mire uno de fabrica que segun el voltaje se iban encendiendo unos neones cada uno indicaba una escala ejm 1000v, 2000,3000v etc. no tube chance de clonarlo jejeje
saludos


----------

